

Silicon Valley Comes to Oxford - terpua
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2007/11/silicon-valley-comes-to-oxford.html

======
bootload
_"... It seems like the default plan for the MBA students is to work for
investment banks or consulting firms upon graduation. But a significant number
seem to be rebelling against this. Many planned to start startups instead.
..."_

It's not just about being smart and hardworking. How do MBA's hack Or do they
resort to _"old-think"_ [1] and latest business fads using other peoples
money? Given that a lot of startups are tech-centric with weak business skills
this leads to some Q's?

\- How do MBA's create startups?

\- How can MBA skills best be used in startups?

[1] Do MBA programmes and graduates in particular foster forward thinking? ie:
Throwing out old ideas and thinking up new ones? Do they have enough technical
skills, curiosity & frugality to build new products or services without
resorting to the _"old-think"_ business case studies they learn at school?

------
sharpshoot
Paul and Jessica will be at Imperial College London on the 4th of december.
John, that's open to non IC students. RSVP on events@imperialentrepreneurs.com

------
JohnN
the problem with this event is that non-oxford uni students couldn't go. Ah
well.

~~~
Harj
you should have just turned up, they don't have big scary bouncers to throw
you out - just pose as a student :)

they wouldn't let non-mba's attend the original events but we used to go
anyway.

~~~
geebee
So engineering students had to sneak into an MBA-only event to hear Paul
Graham speak? Wow, I'm... surprised. I'm still searching for the right
metaphor, but it involves a lunatic, a head stand, a finger, someone's mother,
and a string of explicatives that will exhaust the thread pool (oh there you
go - it's a Java metaphor!).

~~~
Harj
well im referring to the earlier events a few years ago - this was the first
one pg and jessica attended and they're far more relaxed about who can attend
now.

~~~
geebee
ah, got it. that makes a lot more sense.

